# Help I'm so lost



## Sloth599 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm so lost about finding my fursona, over the past five years I've switched at LEAST 24 times  I recently made a new one but I don't know if I'm completely satisfied. Even though I'm a female my fursona is a male bubbly and mischievous hyena. I feel like he represents me well but I don't k ow if there's one that will represent better. I'm going to give some of my traits if you have any ideas I beg of you please tell me. 
Usually solitaire, loyal to those I love, usually quiet but I speak my mind when I have something to say, night person. I'm a pretty contradicting person and I ended up writing this the other night:

     Immature or sophisticated Timid but bold
Stubborn and caring 
Curiosity with a dash of caution 
Insecure yet proud 
Humorous+serious 
Motivated-lazy 
Tomboy with a pinch of girly


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't have a fursona. x3 Don't worry about having lots or none or whatever; you're not contractually obliged to have one true fursona. 

I don't know you well, so I can't tell if any different species is a better fit, but you shouldn't worry about it anyway.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Be a loaf of bread, you'll never go back. Combine it with something else for maximum power if inanimate objects aren't your thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Be a loaf of bread, you'll never go back. Combine it with something else for maximum power if inanimate objects aren't your thing.



The toasty sergal boy might be onto something. 



Unless you're gluten intolerant.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoa, you're a whole lot of things.


A rat may suit you, your traits seem to match up.


----------



## Sloth599 (Jul 29, 2013)

YES, but what kind of bread!?!!?


----------



## Icky (Jul 29, 2013)

All answers are wrong, you'd be best as a bird.

...Actually, what about some sort of ferret or rat?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Rodents and small mammals, people, let's get moving!

A pika, perhaps?


And don't skip out on the feathered friends and hybrids. C;


----------



## Icky (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Rodents and small mammals, people, let's get moving!
> 
> A pika, perhaps?
> 
> ...



YES. What she said.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

Be a dragon.

Then you'll become 1000000x more awesome.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The toasty sergal boy might be onto something.
> 
> Unless you're gluten intolerant.



Are you saying I'm a warm and delicious individual?



Sloth599 said:


> YES, but what kind of bread!?!!?



Now this is where we get serious. The first place to start is what kind you like ofcourse! If you can't pick just one out of the many forms of baked deliciousness, choose one that is part of your identity. For example, I love batch bread and it's a delectable local type of bread, so I chose that. Bread is serious business, don't let anyone convince you otherwise.

Mock me and I will wish nothing but staleness and crust upon your sandwiches from now until the end of days.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't listen to the bread, he's fooling you! And he doesn't even have some warm butter or some grape jelly on top! Silly, naked bread.


Oh, and a dragon would be nice. Just give it a pretty, unique design. Not a simple green dragon in a kid's book style. Water dragons, anyone?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Just pick a fucking animal you like and roll with it. It's not this big life-changing decision. You can always change it. I've gone through like fifteen different fursonas since I became a furry.

Jesus Christ. Why do people like over-complicating things?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Jesus Christ. Why do people like over-complicating things?



Because not many people have heard of the quokka.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Because not many people have heard of the quokka.




Can we all be these little shits for a day like please.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

I chose other because you didn't add bees to your poll.
Know who else didn't add bees to their poll?

Nazis.

Don't be a Nazi. Add bees to your poll. :I


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Can we all be these little shits for a day like please.



Quokka for a day, king for a lifetime.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Jul 29, 2013)

I see you in an Ocelot. You have A LOT of personality and cats are great at showing that off. The ocelot is a night owl they're sleek and timid but of course being a cat they're brave as well.


----------



## Icky (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Can we all be these little shits for a day like please.



ONLY A DAY?


----------



## Demon_the_insane (Jul 29, 2013)

(potato bread)feline


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Quokkas, now and forevermore! Join our mighty army!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

I saw you as a rat right away because your description reminded me of my own rats. Rats can be pretty goofy (immature) at times but are rather intelligent (sophisticated) in which they often learn to open their cage. Rats can be pretty timid but will stand their ground if they feel they must. Rats adore those that are close to them but are often pretty stubborn (especially when they demand attention in the middle of the night and don't shut up). When I let my latest rat roam the living room, he was highly curious in exploring everywhere, but would pause every now and then to make sure it was safe; sometimes he'd run back to me (insecurity) but other times he'd stray away on his own (pretty sure out of pride). Rats are pretty fun to play with and watch so I'd call them humorous, however you know they're serious enough not to get themselves hurt. When a rat wants something (often food) he gets super motivated and it's hard to keep him from his goal. When not motivated, they often laze about all day (unless that's motivation to be lazy, lol). People often call rats dirty, so they can be thought of as a tomboy. However, they spend a large portion of their day grooming themselves which is often associated with girls.


----------



## Sloth599 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow thank you that was really helpful!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

You're welcome. :3


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Reptile, man. They're real badasses, the kind that wear leather jackets and chew toothpicks 



Sloth599 said:


> YES, but what kind of bread!?!!?


Wonderbread


----------



## hedgehog_of_fareuthyrr (Aug 5, 2013)

I would think someone who is wishy-washy in temperament would be a feline.  In the table-top furry roleplaying game Ironclaw, cats are mercurial, tricky, and vicious.  They are primarily nocturnal.  They live mostly in solitude, with the exception of lions.  Cats in Ironclaw are also generally unpredictable.

In comparison to what you originally posted:
"Immature or sophisticated Timid but bold
Stubborn and caring
Curiosity with a dash of caution
Insecure yet proud
Humorous+serious 
Motivated-lazy"

All of this sounds like a housecat based on the cats my family has had.


----------

